# OLD National # 7 pressure canner gauge to weight conversion



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

I have a National # 7 and I want to change the original vent and petcock to the 3 piece weight regulator. Presto will not give me any info for liability purposes! Has anyone on this forum upgraded their # 7 ? The cooking and canning company has a kit but I want to make sure that it is the same thread on the vent.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Do u have a link to the kit #'s. I did this about 10 years ago and trying to figure out which one i got.


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

Google " cookingandcanningcompany" and click on National # 7 for the parts breakdown and kit number . They won't answer the phone and the mailbox if full.


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

# 50332


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have looked at that site, it's the same place I ordered mine and I had to return my initial order. I don't have that second invoice, but a note I made was that I need vent type 50332.
Are you seeing 50332? This is what I see and not sure if it is correct.










Pressure Regulator Kit








opn9771058







Regular price: $16.99







Sale price: *$13.99*


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

This is the link that I got the conversion info from Have a Presto canner? Buy this part for it.
I have a note saying to use All American Vent pipe 69. It's also mentioned in the above link.


​*All American Vent Pipe 69*








aaa69







*$6.99*


----------



## Clydecrashcup (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks PO Boy . I am going to order 2 sets of weights and went tubes to convert my old pressure cookers . That will give me a total of 3 # 7 cookers and the canning will go much faster. I have a "Maid of Honor" and a" Merit Kook Kwick " that I will upgrade also. I feel much safer using the old heavy duty made in the USA units vs. the Modern Chinese junk.
Regards Clyde


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

check out "goodmans small appliances ". i'v done a few old canner up dates , i know i got my AA parts from them and some for prestos , its been a while since i did the national presto but i know the parts are out there


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I converted an old national #7 to all american parts. In my case I had the all american and then got the old national that had the petcock. I took the old parts off and discovered the all american parts were interchangeable. I don't claim to know if all old national #7 has the same threads.







notice I also replaced the wooden handles.


----------

